
Mozilla files FTC comments calling for interoperability (2018) - juokaz
https://blog.mozilla.org/netpolicy/2018/08/21/mozilla-files-ftc-comments-calling-for-interoperability-to-promote-competition/
======
ubercow13
>A little loss of privacy seemed easy to accept (for an American audience in
particular) in exchange for a new crop of emojis

This reminds me of when the Rust developers dropped IRC for Discord

~~~
microcolonel
A developer IM channel for a public open source project is not private in any
sense.

~~~
ubercow13
Sure, but Discord may insist on collecting your phone number before you can
use it, amongst other anti-privacy behaviours

~~~
microcolonel
Discord does not insist on these things. Discord knows the email address I
gave them and that's about it for mandatory information. They _could
eventually ask for these things_ , sure; but they do not right now.

~~~
ubercow13
Well, they do for me.

------
writepub
Note that at least 90+% of Mozilla's revenue is from the big tech companies.

------
oftenwrong
Headline should include "(2018)"

Interesting. I agree in theory with the call for interoperability, but I am
not clear on how such a policy would be implemented. It is also not clear
which APIs Mozilla would like to see standardised or created. They do mention
the ability to move user data between platforms, which seems like a reasonable
suggestion. I am reminded of the effort in the EU to standardise phone
chargers. It is difficult to craft a standard without closing some doors to
future innovation.

Also, this is the first time I've heard of Rocket (now Firefox Lite).

~~~
microcolonel
> _I am reminded of the effort in the EU to standardise phone chargers. It is
> difficult to craft a standard without closing some doors to future
> innovation._

Not to mention standardizing phone chargers is _dramatically simpler_ than
standardizing an API like this.

------
jsnell
(2018)

The actual comments they submitted:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/netpolicy/files/2018/08/Mozilla-
FTC...](https://blog.mozilla.org/netpolicy/files/2018/08/Mozilla-FTC-
filing-8-20-2018.pdf)

------
microcolonel
This petty bureaucratic approach signals the saddest era in Mozilla's history.
It used to be that they won by being better, now they hope to win by guilt-
tripping people into using their software, and trying to get the government to
impose on their competitors.

